# [SOLVED] Broadcom wireless configuration problem

## Steve44224

I've got a Dell M6500 laptop that I've installed Gentoo Linux onto. I'm having trouble getting the wireless to do much of anything.

iwconfig shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

lspci shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761e Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
> 
> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
> ...

 

dmesg shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
> 
> Broadcom 43xx-legacy driver loaded [ Features: PLID, Firmware-ID: FW10 ]
> ...

 

I've run the command: b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This file is recognised as:
> 
>   ID         :  FW11
> ...

 

Any suggestions?

Thanks

SteveLast edited by Steve44224 on Tue Dec 20, 2011 3:09 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Gusar

Device 4727 (it's a BCM4313) isn't supported by b43. Use brcmsmac.

----------

## Steve44224

I have reconfigured and rebuilt my kernel. 

Removed: the b43 driver and the b43xx-legacy. 

Added: brcmsmac (non-module)

I'm still not having success however.

I downloaded and installed the blobs that are called for:

bcm43xx-0.fw  

bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw

I've tried placing these into the directory: 

/lib/firmware/brcm

I've also added a soft link /usr/src/linux/firmware/brcm that points to /lib/firmware/brcm

dmesg gives the error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
> 
> ieee80211 phy0: brcmsmac: Failed to find firmware usually in /lib/firmware/brcm
> ...

 

If anyone has further suggestions?

Thanks

Steve

----------

## Gusar

 *Steve44224 wrote:*   

> Added: brcmsmac (non-module)

 

That's the problem. Build it as module.

(if I had a dollar for every time I see someone doing this mistake...)

----------

## Steve44224

Bingo! That got it. Using the wireless to post this.   :Very Happy: 

I'll mark this as resolved.

Thanks 

Steve

----------

## chithanh

You can build bcrmsmac into the kernel if you also build the firmware into the kernel (using CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE{,_PATH} kernel parameters).

----------

## archenroot

Hi,

I made a sym link from /lib/firmware/brcm to /usr/src/linux/firmware/brcm. Mark driver in kernel as built-in:

```

Location: -> Device Drivers

    -> Network device support

        -> Wireless LAN

            -> < > Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

```

But kernel 3.1.6 then won't start. Setting this back to module mode got driver working again. I think I don't need to set up CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE as soon as firmware is linked directly to kernel and CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y is configured.

----------

## chithanh

If the kernel hangs for 60 seconds on boot, this is a sure sign of missing firmware.

----------

